# Arado Ar234 Blitz



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2015)

Fascinating camo on the Ar234 in the first photo (RAF captured)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2015)

You know what's weird? I was just thinking that I have never seen a production line picture for the Blitz.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> You know what's weird? I was just thinking that I have never seen a production line picture for the Blitz.


Typically, the Ar234 had the standard latewar RLM pattern applied (RLM 70/71/65 even though the mandate of 1 July 44 dictated 81/81), although because of the chaos of the last months of the war, there were several examples that were the exception to the rule.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2016)

Notice SD bomb under fuselage.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

F1+AA W.Nr 140600 of Kampfgeschwader 76


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)

The next kite for Jan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ar234B-2. Wright Field October, 1945


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Like 'em!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2016)



Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

Any idea where those were taken? I would say post war with the addition of the ladies, but since they both appear to be still in there original marking...


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)

The guy between these two ladies seems to be wearing the uniform. However the cap looks quite strange for post-war time. But it might have been taken in one of the neutral states at the end of the war.. Perhaps in Switzerland.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

A policeman of some nationality?


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)

Rather no.. IMHO a policeman wouldn't wear a such one. It looks like an Italian or French gala one a little bit. Also the Balkans military like a Romanian or Hungarian hat is very likely. They wore very similar gala caps


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

Nice pics, not seen them before...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2017)

Stavanger VE-Day


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 18, 2017)

Arado Ar 234V-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Arado 234 reece is getting shot down by P-51 in April 1945.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Ar 234 V8 W.Nr. 130 008 GK+IY powered by four BMW003 A-0 engines


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Cool....


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Arado Ar 234B V9 prototype seen with a 1,000-kilogram bomb on 15 Mar 1944. (Note: the aircraft lacks a cockpit periscope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Ar-234c-7 mockup 
A total of only 14 Ar-234C-1 / -3 were produced. In addition to the versatile Ar-234C-3, specialized versions of the Ar-234C were planned as the Ar-234C-3N night -fighting two-seater whose prototype was the V23, the Ar-234C-4 equipped for armed reconnaissance, the Ar-234C-5 two-seater bomber (unassembled prototypes: the V32 and V33), the reconnaissance Ar-234C-6, the night -time Ar-234C-7 and the single-seater bomber Ar -234C-8 powered by two Junkers Jumo 004D.

Arado was also developing versions using the more powerful turbojet engines being developed. The Ar-234D-1 and the Ar-234D-2, respectively reconnaissance and bombardment aircraft, were to be propelled by two 1300 kgp Heinkel-Hirth HeS 011A turbojets.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Arado test pilot inside the cockpit of an Ar 234 Blitz was designed under the direction of Walter Blume. Ar 234 V1 made its first flight on 30 July 1943 at Rheine piloted by Flugkapitan Selle.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

*U.S. Airmen examine an Ar 234 at Freeman Field 1945*


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

2 place ar 234


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Ar-234c 1 place mockup


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2017)

johnbr said:


> Arado test pilot inside the cockpit of an Ar 234 Blitz was designed under the direction of Walter Blume. Ar 234 V1 made its first flight on 30 July 1943 at Rheine piloted by Flugkapitan Selle.
> View attachment 381331
> View attachment 381332



I don't believe this is an Arado Ar 234, but rather a rarer Arado Ar 232. Excellent post!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=262f0W6Kkiw_


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 30, 2017)

Not done Ar-3c mockup


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lots of great shots and details

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Ar-234.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Not bad.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2018)

The link has been disabled.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2018)

Good shot!


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 9, 2018)

might be of some interest


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2018)

Many thanks


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)

pdf net


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ar234b-2 wrknr 140148 US Navy called Snafu 1 at NAS Paxtuent River


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## R Leonard (Jan 23, 2019)

Pax River, the source of my Ar234 manuals.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)

http://www.deutscheluftwaffe.com/archiv/Dokumente/ABC/a/Arado/Ar 234/Arado_Ar234_Dokumente_Konvolut.pdf


----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)

ar-234r Luftwaffe Cockpits


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

WW 2 RAREST PHOTOS EVER! X2. GERMAN JET BOMBER 'ARADO 234' OF THE PERIOD. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2019)

Ar-234c cutaway Secret Projects Forum


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 9, 2020)

Captured at Manching.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 10, 2020)

Arado Ar 234C-1 prototype (Ar 234 V19)

First prototype of the Ar 234C V19 | World War Photos

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Captured at Manching.



I reckon the photographer forgot to lift the fabric cover from in front of the lens...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2020)

It seems to be a print of a print of a well known pic.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)

What is more it is not the C-1 version but the C-3 one that the Ar 234 V19 was the prototype of, as memo serves.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2020)

Grant and I are talking about post 110.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh sorry, I was thinking about the #112.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2020)

NP


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

WWII German Luftwaffe Arado Ar 234 Blitz 1940's Jet Photo Aeroplane Photo Supply | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

2 WK Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me.262 «Schwalbe» Agfa Lupex | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Luftwaffe Arado Ar234 Jet Bomber - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Arado 234 A Cockpit der 8./KG 76 Frühjahr 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

Flugzeug Düsenjäger LUFTWAFFE Rheine Foto 2.WK WW2 Pilot Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Arado Ar234 Jet Bomber ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Ar 234 w/ US Pilot Beside Cockpit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Ar 234 w/ US Pilot Inside Cockpit  | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Ar 234 Wn 140312 On Airfield Apron #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Ar 234 Marked USA 27 50 On Fuselage | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

*Aircraft Photo* German Arado Ar234 Jet Bomber Captured | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *Aircraft Photo* German Arado Ar234 Jet Bomber Captured at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

BaumusterWerknummerStammkennzAr234V-1130001TG+KGAr234V-2130002DP+AWAr234V-3130003DP+AXAr234V-4130004GK+AYAr234V-5130005GK+IVAr234V-6130006GK+IWAr234V-7130007GK+IXAr234V-8130008GK+IYAr234V-9130009PH+SQAr234V-10130010PH+SRAr234V-11130011PH+SSAr234V-12130022PH+STAr234V-13130023PH+SUAr234V-14130024PH+SVAr234V-15130025PH+SWAr234V-16130026-Ar234V-17130027Pl+SYAr234V-18130028Pl+SZAr234V-19130029Pl+WXAr234V-20130030Pl+WYAr234V-21130061Pl+WZAr234V-22130062RK+ELAr234V-23130063RK+EMAr234V-24130064RK+ENAr234V-25130065RK+E0Ar234V-26130066unbekanntAr234V-27130067unbekanntAr234S-1140101GM+BAAr234S-2140102GM+BBAr234S-3140103GM+BCAr234S-4140104GM+BDAr234S-5140105GM+BEAr234S-6140106GM+BFAr234S-7140107GM+13GAr234S-8140108GM+BHAr234S-9140109GM+BIAr234S-10140110GM+B1Ar234S-11140111GM+BKAr234S-12140112GM+BLAr234S-13140113GM+BMAr234S-14140114GM+BNAr234S-15140115GM+BOAr234S-16140116GM+BPAr234S-17140117GM+BQAr234S-18140118GM+BRAr234S-19140119GM+BSAr234S-20140120GM+BTAr234B-2b140141SM+FAAr234B-2140142SM+FBAr234B-2140143SM+FCAr234B-2140144SM+FDAr234B-2/N140145SM+FEAr234B-2140146SM+FFAr234B-2140148SM+FGAr234B-2140149SM+FIAr234B-2140150SM+FJAr234B-2b140151SM+FKAr234B-2140152SM+FLAr234B-2b140153SM+FMAr234B-2b140154SM+FNAr234B-2140155SM+FOAr234B-2140156SM+FPAr234B-2140157SM+FQAr234B.2140158SM+FRAr234B-2140159SM+FSAr234B-2140160SM+FTAr234B-2140161BM+LAAr234B-2140162BM+LBAr234B-2140163BM+LCAr234B-2140164BM+LDAr234B-2140165BM+LEAr234B-2140166BM+LFAr234B-2140167BM+LGAr234B-2140168BM+LHAr234B-2140169BM+LIAr234B-2140170BM+LJAr234B-2140171BM+LKAr234B-2140172BM+LLAr234B-2140173BM+LMAr234B-2140174BM+LNAr234B-2140175DM+LOAr234B-2140176BM+LPAr234B-2140177BM+LQAr234B-2140178BM+LRAr234B-2140179BM+LSAr234B-2140180BM+LLAr234B-2140301unbekanntAr234B-2140302unbekanntAr234B-2140303unbekanntAr234B-2b140304unbekanntAr234B-2140305unbekanntAr234B-2140306unbekanntAr234B-2140307unbekanntAr234B-2140308unbekanntAr234B-2140309unbekanntAr234B-2140310unbekanntAr234B-2140311F1+HSAr234B-2140312unbekanntAr234B-2140313unbekanntAr234B-2140314unbekanntAr234B-2140315unbekanntAr234B-2140316unbekanntAr234B-2140317unbekanntAr234B-2140318unbekanntAr234B-2140319unbekanntAr234B-2140320unbekanntAr234B-2140321unbekanntAr234B-2140322unbekanntAr234B-2140323unbekanntAr234B-2140324unbekanntAr234B-2140325unbekanntAr234B-2140326unbekanntAr234B-2140327NM+BBAr234B-2140328NM+BCAr234B-2140329Ar234B-2140330NM+BDAr234B-2140331NM+BEAr234B-2140332NM+BFAr234B-2140333NM+BGAr234B-2140334BM+BHAr234B-2140335NM+BIAr234B-2140336NM+BJAr234B-2140339NM+BMAr234B-2140340NM+BNAr234B-2b140341NM+BOAr234B-2140342NM+BPAr234B-2b140343NM+BQAr234B-2b140344NM+BRAr234B-2140345NM+BSAr234B-2140346NM+BTAr234B-2140347NM+BUAr234B-2140348NM+BVAr234B-2b140349NM+BVVAr234B-2140350NM+BXAr234B-2140351NM+BYAr234B-2140352NM+BZAr234B-2140353unbekanntAr234B-2140354unbekanntAr234B-2140355unbekanntAr234B-2140356unbekanntAr234B-2140357unbekanntAr234B-2140358unbekanntAr234B-2140359unbekanntAr234B-2140360unbekanntAr234B-2140451unbekanntAr234B-2140452unbekanntAr234B-2140453unbekanntAr234B-2b140454unbekanntAr234B-2140455unbekanntAr234B-2140456unbekanntAr234B-2140457unbekanntAr234B-2140458KL+SRAr234B-2b140459unbekanntAr234B-2140460unbekanntAr234B-2140461unbekanntAr234B-2140462unbekanntAr234B-2b140463unbekanntAr234B-2140464unbekanntAr234B-2140465unbekanntAr234B-2b140466unbekanntAr234B-2140467unbekanntAr234B-2140468unbekanntAr234B-2140469unbekanntAr234B-2140470unbekanntAr234B-2140471unbekanntAr234B-2140472unbekanntAr234B-2140473unbekanntAr234B-2140474unbekannAr234B-2140475unbekanntAr234B-2b140476unbekanntAr234B-2140477unbekanntAr234B-2140478unbekanntAr234B-2140479unbekanntAr234B-2140480unbekanntAr234B-2140481unbekanntAr234B-2140482unbekanntAr234B-2140483unbekanntAr234B-2140484unbekanntAr234B-2140485unbekanntAr234B-2140486unbekanntAr234B-2140487unbekanntAr234B-2140488unbekanntAr234B-2140489unbekanntAr234B-2140490unbekanntAr234B-2b140491unbekanntAr234B-2140492unbekanntAr234B-2140493unbekanntAr234B-2140494unbekanntAr234B-2140495unbekanntAr234B-2140576unbekanntAr234B-2140577unbekanntAr234B-2140578unbekanntAr234B-2140579unbekannAr234B-2140580unbekanntAr234B-2140581unbekanntAr234B-2140582unbekanntAr234B-2140583unbekanntAr234B-2140584unbekanntAr234B-2140585unbekanntAr234B-2140587unbekanntAr234B-2140588unbekannt140589Ar234B-214058930.01.1945140589Ar234B-2140590unbekanntAr234B-2140591unbekanntAr234B-2140592unbekanntAr234B-2140593unbekanntAr234B-2140594unbekanntAr234B-2140595unbekanntAr234B-2140596unbekanntAr234B-2140597unbekanntAr234B-2140598Ar234B-2140599unbekanntAr234B-2140600unbekanntAr234B-2140601unbekanntAr234B-2140602unbekanntAr234B-2140603unbekanntAr234B-2140604unbekanntAr234B-2140606unbekanntAr234B-2140607unbekanntAr234B-2140608unbekanntAr234B-2140609unbekanntAr234B-2140610unbekanntAr234B-2140611T5 + BHAr234B-2140612unbekanntAr234B-2140613unbekanntAr234B-2140614unbekanntAr234B-2140615unbekanntAr234B-2140616unbekanntAr234B-2141147SM+FHAr234B-2142586unbekanntAr234V-28unbekanntunbekanntAr234V-29unbekanntunbekanntAr234V-30unbekanntunbekanntAr234V-31unbekanntunbekanntAr234V-32unbekanntunbekanntAr234B-2unbekanntT1+GL

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

